# My Old Tesch S-22



## GFocker (May 12, 2003)

Built by Dave Tesch in 1989 (anyone know what he's doing now?). I've been riding it hard ever since. Recently put all new components (Dura-Ace, King, Thomson, Ksyrium Elites, Look HSC3 fork). Bike is now 3 1/2 lbs lighter than when I bought it. Only original part is the Dura Ace front derailluer. I hope to ride it forever.


----------



## jvaliensi (Apr 23, 2004)

*Dave Tesh*

Dave Tesh died about a year ago. So sad, he was young.


----------



## GFocker (May 12, 2003)

*Do you know how he died? (nm)*



jvaliensi said:


> Dave Tesh died about a year ago. So sad, he was young.


12345


----------



## jvaliensi (Apr 23, 2004)

http://www.classicrendezvous.com./USA/Dave_Tesch/Tesch_David.htm

Check out this web page about him. I think he had brain cancer. Also, I misspelled his name, sorry.


----------



## GFocker (May 12, 2003)

*Thanks for the link and info.*



jvaliensi said:


> http://www.classicrendezvous.com./USA/Dave_Tesch/Tesch_David.htm
> 
> Check out this web page about him. I think he had brain cancer. Also, I misspelled his name, sorry.


12345


----------

